# HDRI Landscape



## Dean Birinyi (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi,

I've been getting into High Dynamic Range Imaging (HDRI) photography lately. It's a lot of fun and I am finding that I can communicate my perceptions of a scene or space much more effectively with the technique.

Here's a sunset landscape I shot recently using HDRI Techniques. You can find out more about this shot at my blog


----------



## Jaszek (Apr 4, 2009)

wow great shot. I love the clouds


----------



## twozero (Apr 4, 2009)

sunset?? this is a great shot, too bad that the HDR kinda kills the dramatic-ness of the would be shadows.

this is one of the best HDRs I've seen in a while...


----------



## Dean Birinyi (Apr 5, 2009)

twozero said:


> sunset?? this is a great shot, too bad that the HDR kinda kills the dramatic-ness of the would be shadows.
> 
> this is one of the best HDRs I've seen in a while...


Thanks!

Yes, the sun was setting off frame to the right. The disk of the sun was still  above the horizon, mountains, by one and a half diameters or so but it was so close to technical sunset that I would not have had the opportunity to relocate the camera.

I think the shadows are just strong enough to be "there" and carry weight but not loose critical detail. My goal with HDRI is to achieve the reproduction of the human perception of a scene. Shadows that are to deep, highlights that are too bright are a common failing of conventional photographic reproduction.

You can see more samples of my HDRI work at this link


----------



## Olcoot (Apr 5, 2009)

Amazing shot, I really have to give this technique a try.


----------



## adamwilliamking (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok well this is amazing! I think that this is my favourite HDR shot since my conception here on earth


----------



## terri (Apr 6, 2009)

I've moved this to the Graphics Programs & Photo Gallery forum, as the Alternative Forum is for analog processes. 

Nice work!


----------



## CW Jones (Apr 6, 2009)

clouds look amazing!


----------



## Dean Birinyi (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks guys,

I'm really pleased with the results on this image. And the HDRI process is really cool. I can see taking it and it taking me a long way.


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 10, 2009)

Wonderful photo and great HDR processing  I'm glad you didn't overprocess it.


----------



## RushNP774 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dean Birinyi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been getting into High Dynamic Range Imaging (HDRI) photography lately. It's a lot of fun and I am finding that I can communicate my perceptions of a scene or space much more effectively with the technique.



I agree with most of what people are saying: it's a FANTASTIC HDR shot!  It's hard to imagine what old-school film shooters would have to do to create this type of shot (if it's even possible?).



twozero said:


> sunset?? this is a great shot, too bad that the HDR kinda kills the dramatic-ness of the would be shadows.



I don't think it kills the drama, but I'm sure a liberal use of some creative *dodging & burning* could bring a lot of it back if done well.


----------

